# math test



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

New salt bin.Math test how much will this hold? 30'x41'x15' canopy 4 foot tall walls. I think I know but my number seems a little low.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

is this a multiple guess question? Cause if it is you gotta tell us or it's entrapment and that's again the law.
I say B.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

no multiple guess. I was looking for a number based on a formula not a guess. I get a few answers and I will state my answer then next week I will post what actually fit.


----------



## J&L (Jan 15, 2013)

230-250 ton would fit if you came all the way up your 4' sidewalls and how well you stack it


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

10 Tons and 7450 Cases of Beer......What do I win......


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I think this is right..

To fill the WHOLE bin should be
v=pi x R2 xH...divide by 2 because its BASICALLY half a cylinder then /27 to get cubic feet

3.14 x361 (19x19) x 41 = 46,475.14 / 2 = 23,237.57 / 27 = 860 cubic yards

of course you can't fill it completely full


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The guy above has the right idea. Calculate half of a cylinder. Here's an online tool that measures cylinder volume, insert your numbers and divide by 2.

http://www.onlineconversion.com/object_volume_cylinder_tank.htm


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes..then convert to cubic yards by dividing by 27


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Camden;1847078 said:


> The guy above has the right idea. Calculate half of a cylinder. Here's an online tool that measures cylinder volume, insert your numbers and divide by 2.
> 
> http://www.onlineconversion.com/object_volume_cylinder_tank.htm


Problem with that calculation is you cant stack the salt all the way to top. Its going to be 220 to 230 yards depending on how high you can pile it up in the middle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm going with 225.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Cant stack against back wall to high......Im going with 221......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1847107 said:


> Cant stack against back wall to high......Im going with 221......


221x1260\ton=lots of revenue.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;1847092 said:


> Problem with that calculation is you cant stack the salt all the way to top. Its going to be 220 to 230 yards depending on how high you can pile it up in the middle.


Yes. I completely agree with that but for rough estimating it's a lot better than just guessing.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

254 cubic yards,but you will need to ad two more blocks on the rear wall.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Isn't the top more of a pyramid vs a half cylinder?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

300 ton. Do I win?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

It's easy to comment after its built. But I would have gone at least 4 blocks high


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Ohh and I guess 220.75 yds of dry salt. 219.63 if it has a high moisture content


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Any more estimates? I will post my math tomorrow . Next week salt comes on I will post pics with exact amount.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1847118 said:


> 221x1260\ton=lots of revenue.


This made me laugh... :laughing:


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Could not go over 20 feet tall by code. And salt costs money upfront.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd say 260 tons


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Plus spillage out the front since there is no wall.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

260 tons of salt

Edit:OK a little late. Price is right rules? I say 261...


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

My more realistic guess would be 523. I took the volume of the cube 30x41x4 /27 = 182...then if you could picture salt piled up usually has a pyramidal shape it would be the volume of a triangular prism =341 so 182+341 = 523 . Seems like it should hold more than that


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

It will hold how ever much you ordered !!!!!


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Have to wait a week supplier said no salt for another 10 days. I'm thinking 375 using 30x41 + 30x40x10( height of pile with 32 degree slope) x .75 ( 3 side of pile loss of slope)


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

What's a ballpark price on a canopy setup like that ?


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

344 cubic yards. That is with out the salt pushing on the walls above the block, and very little spilling out of the front.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Found a post from 2003 stating 1 ton of salt occupies 25 cubic feet. So if you had 4 walls at 4' high you could fit 196 ton not piled higher than the concrete blocks. Since you only have 3 walls you lose capacity when you reach the front of the bin...if you don't want it outside the bin that is. I say you will fit 200-210 ton in there if it all stays within the bin and below(piled high but not spilling over) the blocks.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

My math came up with 364.5 The biggest neg thing is the walls are too short. Really should have went 4 or more tall and used a shorter roof design.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Now I know why snow bids are all over the place! poor math skills!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

leigh;1851370 said:


> Now I know why snow bids are all over the place! poor math skills!


Florida and Arizona are only a couple of inch apart on the map.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

snowman55;1850469 said:


> Have to wait a week supplier said no salt for another 10 days. I'm thinking 375 using 30x41 + 30x40x10( height of pile with 32 degree slope) x .75 ( 3 side of pile loss of slope)


We must have the same supplier  very frustrating !!:realmad:


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

liegh- please inlighten on our math. I know I didn't go into great detail as the perfect calculation would not take into effect I could not create a perfect pile. please show us your formula.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

snowman55;1851781 said:


> liegh- please inlighten on our math. I know I didn't go into great detail as the perfect calculation would not take into effect I could not create a perfect pile. please show us your formula.


Where to start! I was just commenting on the range of "guesses",they're all over the place, I'm sure my figure is wrong also!


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

there is a large difference in answers. And this question has nothing to do with markets or types of snowplows used.

answers from 200 - 860 tons

seems must were 220-260

another week and I should see what 250 looks like as that is my first order based of these estimates.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

41wx30dx4h =4920, minus the slope at front entry,figure 45°,so 41x4x4=656/2 =328. 4920-328 =4592/27 =170cu yds vol of a 4 high amount of salt.Now the second figure is basically a pyramid,Pyramid (1/3) × (base area) × height ,41dx26w=(lost slope area at entry so 26 deep now)1066x.333 =355x 8h=2840 /27 =105cu yds.170 +105=275cuyds. add a little to back wall area, say15 yds and total equals 290Cu yds! This is just a guess though!


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

From experience, we have 240 tons in ours right now that takes up about 1000 sq ft, stacked 5-6 ft high. If you can stack it up much higher you might get to 300. We have another 300 tons coming next week and will be stacking it with our wheel loader, should be about the same floorspace but going up with it all.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you get the salt yet??


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you gonna leave us hanging??


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snowman55;1846990 said:


> no multiple guess. I was looking for a number based on a formula not a guess. I get a few answers and I will state my answer then next week I will post what actually fit.


Is that gonna be in the next year or so?


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

When I was in school I was always pretty good at addition, subtraction and multiplication but after that I was lost.....and still am. I guess I would tell my supplier the size of my enclosure and let them give me the answer !!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Feel like I'm in elementary school again and the teacher isn't gonna tell me the answer until I show her my work....
300


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Dumbest thread ever !


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

magnatrac;1878732 said:


> Dumbest thread ever !


Not yet,the birdman hasn't chimed in yet!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;1878736 said:


> Not yet,the birdman hasn't chimed in yet!


The man has a point.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The answer is 42.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

The answer is how much money can you spend to fill it....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1878781 said:


> The answer is 42.


No hitchhikers allowed.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

sorry to leave you hanging it started snowing and we have been working around the clock. attached pic is 220 ton. Bin was about 2/3 full. Now about empty. Getting 350 more delivered this week. I would have to say I could fit 550 in it as the more it fills up the higher I am able to build the ramp


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think you're weird...
I just wanted to know.:salute:


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

This is probably a stupid question but I was curious. I see these salt bins open in the front all the time. If it's rainy, windy, snowing, wet mix and the front is completely open, the elements would just blow in on that material somewhat. Then that stuff would soak it up and get hard. In this storage unit picture wouldn't it make sense to have some kind of door on it that you could possibly unzip or open based on your loader or skid size when you needed access? That way most of the elements would be kept outside and off the pile.
Or am I just missing something and being too anal lol


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Considered that also. Bin faces east and we have not had a problem with any moisture blowing in. I do have a zipper door but I don't want to use it if I don't have to. I more hassle whe it's snowing and we are loading trucks.


All good WIpen some times I need a kick in the a$$ to finish what I started.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Is that a ClearSpan unit?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

snowman55;1887385 said:


> sorry to leave you hanging it started snowing and we have been working around the clock. attached pic is 220 ton. Bin was about 2/3 full. Now about empty. Getting 350 more delivered this week. I would have to say I could fit 550 in it as the more it fills up the higher I am able to build the ramp


Is that just plywood in the pic and how did you mount the bracket holding it? Planning on building something similar next year


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes just 5/8 plywood. Just anchored to blocks . Rubber flaps cover access to canopy straps.don't really have salt piled on the wood. More just to keep salt from spilling over the blocks,


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

snowman55;1887615 said:


> Considered that also. Bin faces east and we have not had a problem with any moisture blowing in. I do have a zipper door but I don't want to use it if I don't have to. I more hassle whe it's snowing and we are loading trucks.


Then you get that one weird, blowing, 12" snow storm that comes in from the east.

Then the salt you get out of it freezes harder than a rock.

.....


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

While we wait ...

If you want, you can guess at this one. I think we will start filling it soon.

Picture with the trucks gives you an idea of the space inside.


----------

